# Solar Panel Walkable



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

no amount of searching tells me what happened to the folks that thought they could make roads and sidewalks out of solar panels? I have a very like walk way project I want to do that won’t get wet, and it’d be super to have it made out of panels. Guess it’s cost prohibitive or less than feasible? Anyone see different?


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

A road in Detroit will charge an electric car while driving
Cause there isn't one in the US until just recently.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They kinda suck.








Photos show the world's first solar road that's turned out to be a colossal failure because it's falling apart and doesn't generate enough energy


In 2016, France was leading the world with its solar road. Now, it's being called a failure. Here's what the controversial road looks like.




www.businessinsider.com





Photovoltaic cells are fragile. To withstand the environment, they are shielded with layers of various materials. With each layer, the potential amount of light that reaches the PV cells is reflected, refracted, and dispersed.
To build a solar panel that can withstand constant traffic and environmental conditions, you'd need a shielding so thick that it makes the cell prohibitively inefficient.
It's not feasible with current technology.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Lotta good solar info here: https://diysolarforum.com/


----------

